# Advice on costs - Burgler and fire Alarms initially



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

Just doing my costs for sales forecast, anything that I'm struggling on costs wise ill post here.

Firstly, What kind of systems do café owners usually have, ie basic set ups or monitored ones? and what is a rough idea of what you pay for them, for a medium size café in a large city centre type establishment (Nottingham for me)


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

Also for insurances, ive costed up around £2000 for all of the possibilities (employers/public liability, loss of money, earnings, buildings/contents etc), including chip fryers as they inflate the costs. does that sound ok as a rough amount?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Insurance will vary, depending on the size of the operation that you are planning - fitments etc. Liability insurance will vary, based on turnover.

You're in the length of a piece of string territory

Is your £2000 an annual or monthly figure ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If this helps - any descent sparks can fit an alarm or CCTV - I've helped install them myself for clients in the past with a good sparks - We know from the owners quotes - that for say an 8 camera with hard drive recorder, infared 24/7 HD 2 TB plus view live from phone - the kit on its own is £1500 if quality gear and cables made to measure on site - fitting added £700 - The clients tell us that to get in a specialist CCTV installer - they will be looking at £4000 up!

Alarm work is more straight forward depending on if its redline or not.

These days there are lots of DIY kits for both about - but avoid the common ones from Swann look for Samsung.

Have a look at kits online, or get a quote from a general sparks and the specialists for comparison.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Insurance companies require registered installers and maintenance contracts for security alarms, DIY and unregistered not acceptable.


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

working dog said:


> Insurance will vary, depending on the size of the operation that you are planning - fitments etc. Liability insurance will vary, based on turnover.
> 
> You're in the length of a piece of string territory
> 
> Is your £2000 an annual or monthly figure ?


Annual. Most articles ive read say about 500-1500 but I know that a chip fryer significantly adds to it and extra other stuff adds to it. I wondered if 2000 was something reasonable.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Insurance companies require registered installers and maintenance contracts for security alarms, DIY and unregistered not acceptable.


very true, but a descent sparks will have the additional quals - its quite common for a sparks who doesn't have the quals to call in a registered specialist to do the final commission and inspection and or advise on the install - this keeps the price down, alarm companies then take on the maintenance contract.

the basics of alarms / fire / cctv are getting cables and or power from A - B, this is the bit that takes the time and you can save on.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tammera said:


> Annual. Most articles ive read say about 500-1500 but I know that a chip fryer significantly adds to it and extra other stuff adds to it. I wondered if 2000 was something reasonable.


I'd suggest that the figure is low. We use Hiscox for our public liability and professional indemnity insurance. We don't have premises or employees so don't need building or employer liability insurance. Worth giving them a call to get a feel for the costs you could be in for. Our insurance increases with turnover so they would need to understand the size of your planned business.


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

What about solicitor fees and accountant fees please?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

You're asking more questions where the costs will vary wildly, depending on how much work the solicitor / accountant will be expected to do. Accountant - are you sending them 12 carrier bags of receipts and wanting them to complete all accounts ? Will it just be for year end accounts submission ? Will they run your payroll ?

Without specifics its impossible to give an accurate figure. My suggestion would be to engage with your preferred solicitor / accountant and ask for indicative figures, based on the scope of work


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Tammera said:


> What about solicitor fees and accountant fees please?


And with your solicitor, don't just look locally, especially if you are in an expensive area, a local/regional firm elsewhere in the country could offer significantly better value. Though avoid the big national ones where there are 200paralegals to a solicitor, you'll get a feel on the phone whether they know what they are talking about or just follow a script. (Which can be cheaper until you encounter a problem)

We are in the north, but hubby has clients around the country who appreciate the personal service, but with "northern" prices... it can almost always all be done by post and phone.


----------



## Tammera (Nov 6, 2016)

I do understand that I'm asking, how long is a piece of string type questions, I understand that, however I need to put something on my cashflow forecast, there must be a rough figure that people put down because something has to be put down. it doesn't have to be exact, it just needs to show ive considered it about it and I'm putting something aside for it. If it helps, size and turnover wise, ive forecasted that it will need 550k turnover just to break even but ive planned for 900k turnover. so it will probably be standard daily cashup, probably monthly minimal accounting with those and the rest accountant, plus whatever else he does.


----------

